# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Setembro 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2018 às 11:45)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2018 às 17:18)

Aproveitem bem os últimos dias de calor. Dia 3 de Setembro temos um grande puxão da ISO 20ºC e 15ºC para Espanha/África e a precipitação a regressar ao Norte, essencialmente sob a forma de aguaceiros/frentes de instabilidade, que requer especial atenção, e chuviscos no litoral centro e norte ao longo da semana.

Anticiclone a ir para o Reino Unido/Islândia e ficamos com um pequeno isolado depressionário sobre a Galícia. 
Sem ser na fronteira com Espanha ou nos vales, grande parte do território não deve passar dos 30ºC esta semana. Inclusive, as mínimas devem baixar substancialmente em muitas zonas. 

Contudo, máximas e mínimas estão praticamente a rondar as normais de Setembro, talvez 1-2ºC abaixo em certas zonas.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2018 às 13:22)

Para a semana pode ocorrer um enfraquecimento do AC, permitindo a ocorrência de precipitação nos Açores. Com o Florence, ainda há demasiada incerteza.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2018 às 21:07)

*Meteograma para Olhão






*
ISO 20ºC a ir embora,


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2018 às 09:15)

Podia ser uma tempestade tropical:


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Set 2018 às 10:57)

Pena ser só o GFS a ver isto


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2018 às 20:18)

Mais uma saída do GFS em que o Florence passa sobre os Açores. O ciclone faz a curva daqui a 5 dias, mais coisa menos coisa:






Novamente, ainda falta muito tempo para se ter certezas, sendo isto visível na dispersão do _ensemble_ (assinalado a vermelho):


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2018 às 22:26)

Orion disse:


> Novamente, ainda falta muito tempo para se ter certezas, sendo isto visível na dispersão do _ensemble_



O que escrevi para o GFS, dá para o IFS:


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2018 às 14:12)

É necessário que o Florence ganhe intensidade para seja mais provável uma eventual curva para nordeste. 

Ao que parece daqui a pouco o NHC (por volta das 15h UTC - próximo aviso) vai elevar o Florence para furacão, com 65 nós. Hoje de manhã estava coberto...






... mas já havia um olho bem formado:


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 18:44)

Orion disse:


> É necessário que o Florence ganhe intensidade para seja mais provável uma eventual curva para nordeste.
> 
> Ao que parece daqui a pouco o NHC (por volta das 15h UTC - próximo aviso) vai elevar o Florence para furacão, com 65 nós. Hoje de manhã estava coberto...
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2018 às 21:49)

O cenário continua igual. Se calhar é melhor esperar mais uns dias para voltar a abordar este assunto 







Do aviso recém-publicado:



> In fact, the bulk of the models, including the deterministic GFS and ECMWF, are all now showing a more definitive poleward motion by day 5. While the official NHC track forecast reflects this thinking, there is still considerable spread among the associated global model ensembles, and the longer-term forecast should be considered low confidence.


----------



## comentador (4 Set 2018 às 21:49)

Boa noite, o Noaa tem vindo a tirar/meter precipitação para a semana nos dias 10, 11 e 12 de Setembro. O IPMA na sua previsão mensal prevê valores de precipitação acima do normal para o interior Sul na semana de 10/09 a 16/09. Ainda falta 1 semana, mas alguém quer adiantar alguma coisa acerca desta previsão? Obrigado.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2018 às 13:36)

Como o Florence, pelo menos no futuro próximo, deve ser problema alheio, termino as minhas intervenções. Agora resta esperar pelos próximos ciclones


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 13:49)

Orion disse:


> Como o Florence, pelo menos no futuro próximo, deve ser problema alheio, termino as minhas intervenções. Agora resta esperar pelos próximos ciclones


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Set 2018 às 00:00)

Parece que o calor volta a partir de domingo e vai prolongar-se até dia 21


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2018 às 15:51)

O próximo ciclone a acompanhar será o Helene ou Isaac (atual ciclone tropical 8).







Por agora é improvável uma passagem pelas ilhas, sendo o mais relevante a eventual interação do ciclone (se durar o suficiente) com a depressão que, em teoria, se formará a oeste dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2018 às 09:26)

Como a DT9 foi lenta, o ciclone tropical a acompanhar será o Helene. Ainda passarão alguns dias até se saber se o Helene será uma ameaça às ilhas.


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2018 às 12:36)

A depressão a (sud)oeste dos Açores só vem complicar mais ainda a previsão


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2018 às 12:44)

E se surgir uma tempestade tropical a sudoeste dos Açores?


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2018 às 10:02)

Não obstante as indicações do gráfico acima, é improvável que a depressão tenha tempo para adquirir características (sub)tropicais devido ao cisalhamento e a intrusões de ar seco. A 120h os 3 principais modelos indicam que a depressão irá desaparecer aquando da sua interação com o Helene.






O ciclone deverá começar a deslocar-se para norte dentro de 3/4 dias.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2018 às 17:31)

Dificilmente será hoje que se terá mais certezas relativamente ao Helene.

O UM não degrada nem manda para sudoeste a depressão. O Helene não absorveria o ciclone e os seus restos chegariam aos Açores:






Tendo em conta a seca, e dependendo dos pormenores, o cenário até poderia ser positivo.

O ICON tem um cenário 'estranho'. Não só a depressão não se degrada como adquire (muito rapidamente) características tropicais. Este ciclone não seria ameaça mas os restos da Helene chegariam às ilhas.






O GEM degrada bastante o Helene mas os restos poderiam chegar às ilhas. A depressão desloca-se para oeste e eventualmente interage com o Isaac.






O GFS prolonga a interação do ciclone com o Helene mas o resultado seria o furacão numa posição em que seria inofensivo para as ilhas.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (9 Set 2018 às 18:21)

Onde é que podemos consultar estes mapas?


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2018 às 18:29)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Onde é que podemos consultar estes mapas?


Aqui:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=6 

Mandei o link do GFS, mas na barra do lado esquerdo estão outros modelos.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (9 Set 2018 às 18:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui:
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=6
> 
> Mandei o link do GFS, mas na barra do lado esquerdo estão outros modelos.



Muito obrigado @joralentejano ! 
Quem não sabe é como quem não vê


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2018 às 13:19)

O UM do UkMet continua a mostrar uma evolução muito diferente da depressão.






Relativamente ao Helene e dos 3 modelos em discussão, o MOGREPS (ensemble do UkMet) é o que indica uma curva inicial mais apertada e menos intensidade (em geral) a médio prazo.






Em suma...






... a futura depressão a oeste dos Açores continua a não ter muito tempo para adquirir características (sub)tropicais, devendo eventualmente ser degradada/absorvida pelo Helene.

Não obstante o GFS e o IFS mostrarem quase a mesma coisa...






... é necessário que passem mais alguns dias até se saber a posição final do ciclone:






A curva para norte deve começar dentro de 2 ou 3 dias. Nessa altura já se deve ter melhor informação.






De qualquer das formas, e pelo GFS, a depressão e o Helene devem gerar muita chuva... no mar. Para as ilhas é preciso esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2018 às 16:35)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Tonton (10 Set 2018 às 17:11)

Orion disse:


>





Calculo que seja a sub-tropical, que parece a "empata" (às voltas) e, de repente, aparece a tropical (Helène?) qual Speedy Gonzalez...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2018 às 17:35)

Tonton disse:


> Calculo que seja a sub-tropical, que parece a "empata" (às voltas) e, de repente, aparece a tropical (Helène?) qual Speedy Gonzalez...



Felizmente é uma hipótese muitíssimo remota, mais Ophelia´s , não obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 17:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Felizmente é uma hipótese muitíssimo remota, mais Ophelia´s , não obrigado


Não sei se será assim tão remota a hipótese dos Açores receber um furacão este ano. A situação no atlântico está muito complicada com o Florence a intensificar mais que o previsto (já é cat 4 talvez neste momento cat 5) e o Helene cat 3... os modelos estão ás aranhas!


----------



## qwerl (10 Set 2018 às 20:16)

O ECM a mostrar a Helene em transição a passar a NW da PI, Parece cópia da Ophelia


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2018 às 20:40)

Ainda é cedo para isto:






Na última saída dos modelos, o ciclone acelera e faz uma curva bastante apertada para nordeste.






Incerta não só a evolução do futuro ciclone a oeste dos Açores e como também a intensidade do Helene. Antes de chegar perto das ilhas o Helene deve encontrar muito cisalhamento. Está tudo em aberto.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2018 às 21:01)

Orion disse:


> Antes de chegar perto das ilhas o Helene deve encontrar muito cisalhamento. Está tudo em aberto.



A simulação do IFS mostra o Helene a debater-se com o cisalhamento, ficando mesmo com o núcleo exposto.






A principal ameaça às ilhas é mesmo uma diminuição do cisalhamento após as 96h que permita uma regeneração súbita do Helene. Aí, ao estilo do Ophelia, entra o problema da água quente.






Como o Helene não é pequeno, em teoria é mais vulnerável a condições ambientais hostis. Vai-se ver.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Set 2018 às 14:57)

*Temperaturas altas para a próxima semana 
*
*Válido para os dias 21 e 22 de Setembro de 2018*

*Temperaturas altas em pleno início da estação do Outono*

Apesar de ainda faltar uma semana, já começa a ser cada vez mais provável que as temperaturas subam e bastante, podendo chegar até bem perto dos 40ºC na zona do Vale do Tejo (39ºC) até agora.


*21 de Setembro:*

*



*

*22 de Setembro:*

*



*

Certamente a temperatura estará *acima da média*, ainda mais no Início do Outono!!


----------



## A J Pombo (15 Set 2018 às 20:15)

Previsão de tempo quente pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias. O IPMA também já "vê" esse episódio de dias 21 a 23.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2018 às 21:01)

*Meteograma para Olhão





*
Alguma instabilidade, só lá mais para o final do mês. Só, no início de Outubro, as previsões indicam temperaturas mais baixas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 17:40)

Mais um a caminho para os Açores?


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2018 às 17:58)

Não. Isso é uma depressão não tropical.

Pode eventualmente trazer a muito necessária chuva mas ainda é cedo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 18:01)

Orion disse:


> Não. Isso é uma depressão não tropical.
> 
> Pode eventualmente trazer a muito necessária chuva mas ainda é cedo.


Eu não queria dizer propriamente furacão...


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2018 às 18:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não queria dizer propriamente furacão...



Não tem características tropicais de todo.


----------



## qwerl (16 Set 2018 às 18:37)

Vaga de calor forte em perspetiva, +40ºC às portas de outubro






Corrente de leste bem instalada, pois






E chuva nem vê-la, possivelmente até ao fim do mês


----------



## A J Pombo (16 Set 2018 às 21:16)

qwerl disse:


> Vaga de calor forte em perspetiva, +40ºC às portas de outubro


Isto já não é novidade ... em 15/Out/2017 não houve um episódio mais ou menos assim? 

Olhando para as previsões para 10 dias, tudo indica que as máximas acima de 30 e as noites tropicais vão continuar pelo menos até dia 25/Set.


----------



## dahon (16 Set 2018 às 21:28)

A J Pombo disse:


> Isto já não é novidade ... em 15/Out/2017 não houve um episódio mais ou menos assim?



Nem por isso. Nesse dia tínhamos um furacão(Ophelia) a passar entre os Açores e Portugal continental a provocar uma corrente forte de sul, com ventos fortes associados também eles de sul. Contudo neste caso a lestada pode ser forte. E se a isso associarmos o início do período predileto para queimadas podemos ter uma situação complicada.


----------



## Marco pires (16 Set 2018 às 21:35)

acho que vou ficar a zeros por aqui em termos de precipitação neste mês.
embora não seja incomum, não é assim tão normal ter um setembro sem uma pinga de agua em todo o litoral centro e sul, mas a ver vamos porque estamos a meio do mês e pode ser que até ao fim caia algo


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 21:37)

Marco pires disse:


> acho que vou ficar a zeros por aqui em termos de precipitação neste mês.
> embora não seja incomum, não é assim tão normal ter um setembro sem uma pinga de agua em todo o litoral centro e sul, mas a ver vamos porque estamos a meio do mês e pode ser que até ao fim caia algo


Eu também a zeros, só tive umas morrinhas de nada...


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2018 às 21:03)

Configuração eventualmente favorável à formação de um ciclone (sub)tropical. Ainda se está na fase das especulações.


----------



## A J Pombo (19 Set 2018 às 18:27)

Tempo quente, pelo menos até dia 29/Set. A máxima continua acima de 30ºC e sábado/domingo temperaturas de pleno verão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2018 às 20:40)

Continua a estabilidade atmosférica em Portugal e promete ainda mais calor, mês deve acabar classificado como seco e quente, ao contrário do de 2017:


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2018 às 21:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Continua a estabilidade atmosférica em Portugal e promete ainda mais calor, mês deve acabar classificado como *seco* e quente, ao contrário do de 2017:



Não haviam há uns tempos previsões a dizer que Outubro ia ser recorde de chuva? Ora aí está, a lei da compensação em ação


----------



## 1337 (20 Set 2018 às 12:17)

Orion disse:


> Não haviam há uns tempos previsões a dizer que Outubro ia ser recorde de chuva? Ora aí está, a lei da compensação em ação


E tu já sabes o que se vai passar em Outubro a 20 de Setembro? Caramba estás forte


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2018 às 12:21)

Setembro a fazer de  "Julho"  , e com o Outono a chegar, aquilo que se vê nos modelos é mais do mesmo! AA no seu esplendor máximo, e calor a perder de vista!   Não que já não estejamos habituados   Mas as expectativas estavam altas, para que este ano fosse diferente! Aquilo que temos que começar a dar como adquirido , e que começa a ser certo é a prolongação do Verões, ano após ano .











*23 Setembro *






*25 Setembro*


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2018 às 12:33)

1337 disse:


> E tu já sabes o que se vai passar em Outubro a 20 de Setembro?



Vês-me a sentenciar o mês desde já? Não, daí que não perceba muito bem essa crítica (ver mais aqui).

Como habitualmente, estou a troçar dessa lei da compensação meteorológica. Ainda se houvessem mais exemplos geográficos, até que se podia considerar. Mas não. Só no extremo sudoeste da Europa é que há um pequeno país (só o continente, é fulcral enfatizar) onde o calor e o frio, a chuva e a falta dela, convergem sempre de uma forma harmoniosa para um normal um bocado difícil de se definir. 

Para os defensores da teoria, porque que é que continuam a ver as previsões mensais e sazonais? Basta observar o tempo durante um determinado período e depois assumir que vai ser o inverso pouco tempo depois, não? 

Voltando às cartas, e por agora, o Outono chuvoso já era mesmo com o Setembro seco.


----------



## Tonton (20 Set 2018 às 17:31)

Previsões de superfície a 4 dias (GFS).
Nem estando o danado do anticiclone centrado nas Ilhas Britânicas deixa chegar a chuva aos Açores, mantém uma crista até ao arquipélago !!!


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2018 às 19:52)

Parece subtropical, o ciclone. Em teoria vai ter pouco tempo para adquirir características tropicais porque a 144h (?) deve interagir com uma frente e uma ULL.


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2018 às 20:01)

O anormal até nem é a continuação da estação seca, isso já aconteceu várias vezes no passado. A novidade é a forte anomalia positiva nos valores de temperatura. Este setembro vai ficar como um dos mais quentes em muitos locais do país.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2018 às 20:15)

Tonton disse:


> Previsões de superfície a 4 dias (GFS).
> Nem estando o danado do anticiclone centrado nas Ilhas Britânicas deixa chegar a chuva aos Açores, mantém uma crista até ao arquipélago !!!



O mais relevante até é a intensidade do AC. Deve estar perto dos 20 hPa de anomalia


----------



## Tonton (21 Set 2018 às 00:36)

Previsões do weatheronline.co.uk de noites tropicais em Lisboa até dia 2 de Outubro


----------



## pe5cinco5 (21 Set 2018 às 12:37)

*Anomalia POSITIVA de temperatura, pelo menos até ao final do mês:





*
Portugal, claramente é o caso mais afetado por esta situação. Já a Espanha, embora sendo afetada, irá sofrer uma influência de uma pertubação polar que se irá fazer sentir no NE do continente da Europa para o final do mês de Setembro/Início de Outubro, o que faz com que Portugal seja caso único na Europa.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2018 às 20:04)




----------



## Orion (21 Set 2018 às 20:23)

A ver se expresso corretamente o cenário...

Nas próximas 72 a 96h é possível que a futura depressão a sudoeste dos Açores adquira caraterísticas (sub)tropicais (cenário mais provável é que seja subtropical).

Depois disto, o ciclone será influenciado pela tal frente de oeste e uma ULL em altitude com um _jetstreak_ associado.

A frente parece ser fraca, não desintegrando completamente o ciclone. A chegada da ULL nas redondezas do ciclone permitirá que o _jetstreak_ o intensifique explosivamente. Algum tempo depois, o ciclone ficará verticalmente empilhado (a ULL e o ciclone de superfície estarão alinhados verticalmente), cessando a intensificação.

É possível que o ciclone subsequente seja inicialmente híbrido (extra-tropical com uma bolsa de ar quente no núcleo) mas eventualmente poderá adquirir caraterísticas tropicais. Muita especulação ainda.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (22 Set 2018 às 12:52)

*PRECIPITAÇÃO em PORTUGAL para os próximos dias  *

*Válido a partir do dia 27 de Setembro de 2018, até Início do mês de Outubro de 2018*


Prevê-se que a partir do dia 26 de Setembro de 2018 se forme instabilidade em muitos locais de Portugal Continental, *inclusive no Litoral do país* (que tanto necessita), possivelmente através de trovoadas, isto em regime subtropical.

É certo que esta chuva poderá abafar um pouco o stress hídrico. 

Destaco que, em alguns locais, o acumulado poderá chegar a 30-40 mm ao final do mês, já é alguma fruta!







*Acumulado de precipitação até ao início de mês de Outubro:






*
Portanto, apesar da previsão de temperaturas altas para estes 2-3 dias, a chuva, prevista para os dias seguintes *certamente* irá ajudar a refrescar um pouco mais o ambiente! Vamos aguardar! 

*
*


----------



## Tonton (22 Set 2018 às 14:13)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *PRECIPITAÇÃO em PORTUGAL para os próximos dias  *
> 
> *Válido a partir do dia 27 de Setembro de 2018, até Início do mês de Outubro de 2018*
> 
> ...



A chave parece ser mesmo o "regime subtropical", porque as temperaturas não baixam nada nestas previsões do weatheronline.co.uk:


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2018 às 19:40)




----------



## Orion (22 Set 2018 às 19:54)

A previsão do UM (UkMet) parece ser _rubbish_.






Quanto mais próxima das ilhas a depressão estiver, melhor. O GOc poderá eventualmente ser afetado pela frente associada. Neste momento, os restantes grupos teriam que esperar que houvesse instabilidade (e HR) suficiente para gerar alguma convecção.

É bem provável que seja mais um evento pouco significativo.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2018 às 19:58)

Orion disse:


> A ver se expresso corretamente o cenário...
> 
> Nas próximas 72 a 96h é possível que a futura depressão a sudoeste dos Açores adquira caraterísticas (sub)tropicais (cenário mais provável é que seja subtropical).
> 
> ...




'ULL em altitude'... Grande bronca 

ULL = depressão nos níveis altos


----------



## Tonton (23 Set 2018 às 15:10)

Tonton disse:


> A chave parece ser mesmo o "regime subtropical", porque as temperaturas não baixam nada nestas previsões do weatheronline.co.uk:



Como é habitual, conforme nos vamos aproximando das datas, a instabilidade vai desaparecendo das previsões: dos 4 dias iniciais, já só temos 2:


----------



## Tonton (23 Set 2018 às 21:45)

Tonton disse:


> Como é habitual, conforme nos vamos aproximando das datas, a instabilidade vai desaparecendo das previsões: dos 4 dias iniciais, já só temos 2:



... e aí está, já só para um dia e uns pingos apenas...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Set 2018 às 01:02)

Tonton disse:


> ... e aí está, já só para um dia e uns pingos apenas...



O GFS não desiste, e ainda bem, tal como inicialmente já tinha a previsão de precipitação para o dia *26 de Setembro de 2018*, ainda a mantém, agora até para o Centro do País :






Isto já arriscando, a curto prazo, o que garante cada vez maior possibilidade.

Quanto ao resto, é certo que a possibilidade diminuiu um pouco, mais ainda continua, e espero que se mantenha para os dias seguintes:






Vamos ver, pode ser que ainda haja alguma água garantida.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2018 às 16:37)

Possível Medicane ao largo da Grécia e uma tempestade de grandes dimensões no Atl (ex-Leslie).






Nos próximos 5 dias, a atmosfera deverá estar bastante instável nos Açores por isso pode aparecer alguma convecção. Seria muito útil para as ilhas orientais que deverão ser as menos afetadas pelo evento principal (a transição extra-tropical da Leslie).

Abaixo, a probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 25 mms nos próximos 7 dias (GEFS 00z). A eventual convecção poderá produzir acumulados locais relevantes (que dificilmente estariam incluídos nesta estimativa).


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2018 às 19:54)

Uma depressão nos níveis altos com alguma intensidade pode gerar acumulados muito interessantes no G. Oriental. Precipitação com grande probabilidade de ficar no mar. Vai depender da posição final.


----------



## A J Pombo (26 Set 2018 às 21:36)

Segundo o IPMA, as noites tropicais de _Lisboa e arredores_ têm os "dias" contados.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Set 2018 às 00:56)

*Será que é desta que o "Verão" acaba de vez, este ano?*

*Previsão válida a partir do 9 de Outubro de 2018 (Terça-feira)*

A partir do dia 9 de Outubro de 2018 irá entrar, pela corrente atlântica, uma *perturbação de origem subpolar* (não subtropical!) que irá, finalmente, *após semanas de anomalia positiva de temperatura*, fazer arrefecer o tempo e finalmente poder sentir o bom frio que tanto desejávamos à algum tempo. Vejamos:

*Anomalia Positiva de Temperatura, até dia 8 de Outubro de 2018*

*



*

*Entrada da perturbação de origem subpolar, com anomalia negativa de temperatura, a partir do dia 9 de Outubro de 2018*

*



*

Imagem mais recente do GFS, com estado mais avançado e mais próximo da perturbação, do território de Portugal Continental:








Vamos aguardar pelos próximos dias a confirmar ainda com melhor certeza este acontecimento bastante aguardado


----------



## pe5cinco5 (28 Set 2018 às 01:12)

* FRIO * * (não muito)*

*Mas SÓ no Interior Norte e Centro, a norte da Serra da Estrela e da Malcata*

*Prevê-se temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC*

*



*


É certo que ainda faltam alguns dias, mas cada vez é mais provável que este fenómeno aconteça, o que me parece ser cada vez mais possível que o pessoal de Trás-os-Montes e da Beira Alta vão poder experimentar o frio um pouco mais cedo 

Quanto ao resto do país, infelizmente, nas próximas duas semanas, ainda não há previsão certa de que virá alguma perturbação que faça criar frio em todo o resto do país.
Até mesmo a perturbação de que falei ontem já desapareceu do GFS, o tempo ainda é bastante longo para previsões, e a instabilidade continua em cima da mesa.

Neste momento posso já arriscar que os *Transmontanos* e os *Beiraltinos* vão poder receber o frio ainda mais cedo do que o resto do país!!


----------



## Stormlover (28 Set 2018 às 09:55)

É sem duvida muito interessante falar de uma perturbação a 384 horas de distancia ...
Sempre dá para alimentar temporariamente a fome de mau tempo mas pronto.
Fiquemos-nos por falar na nova possibilidade de instabilidade para a semana, que o GFS vem apresentando, e o a semana a seguira essa fica pá próxima semana xD


----------



## pe5cinco5 (29 Set 2018 às 01:18)

Stormlover disse:


> É sem duvida muito interessante falar de uma perturbação a 384 horas de distancia ...
> Sempre dá para alimentar temporariamente a fome de mau tempo mas pronto.
> Fiquemos-nos por falar na nova possibilidade de instabilidade para a semana, que o GFS vem apresentando, e o a semana a seguira essa fica pá próxima semana xD



Podemos não ter chuva e frio a sério, mas pelo menos algum frio sempre virá, isso não haja dúvida! Aliás, o melhor é aguardar por melhores saídas do GFS 

Ainda assim, agora a 300 horas de distância, claro que ainda é pouco provável, mas ao menos não é 384 horas:


----------



## pe5cinco5 (29 Set 2018 às 01:24)

*UPDATE*

* FRIO *

Agora com um pouco *mais* de força

Conforme tinha mencionado ontem, irá-se prever temperaturas abaixo de 10ºC, para o Interior Norte e Centro, *principalmente a Norte da Serra da Estrela e da Malcata.*

*



*

Estamos a *84 horas de distância* do fenómeno acontecer, já é cada vez mais provável que isto aconteça.


Mas, pior do que isto, *a sensação de frio irá aumentar*, isto porque estamos habituados a temperaturas acima da média neste momento, por norma, acima dos 20ºC, e, assim em tempo muito curto, a temperatura irá descer para valores, em média, para os 7ºC! 
Estou a falar de *valores em torno de 15ºC de diferença de temperatura mínima em relação aos dias anteriores!! *


----------



## ruka (29 Set 2018 às 18:31)

mas que sonho..


----------



## Marco pires (29 Set 2018 às 18:52)

tal e qual como está nesse mapa faria estragos com certeza, mas está a uma eternidade

já não pedia tanto porque assim até seria um exagero, mas que viesse alguma já era bem bom, e por aqui pela península de Setúbal acabo o mês a zeros


----------



## Stormlover (30 Set 2018 às 09:37)

A hipótese de instabilidade no próximo fim de semana voltou a aparecer nas 00z de hoje
Foca-se apenas no centro e sul do pais, mas tem valores de precipitação interessantes ... pena que nas próximas saídas vá desaparecer tudo de novo xD


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2018 às 21:08)

Novamente, muito cedo para se tirar grandes conclusões da saída operacional do IFS (e de qualquer outro modelo). Ainda faltam uns 3 ou 4 dias para a TT Leslie dar uma volta de 180º.

Acrescento que o GFS está cómico. E não é que o trajeto final do Leslie seria muito semelhante ao do Ophelia? E isto com apenas 3 dias de diferença


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2018 às 21:31)

De qualquer das formas, não seria completamente descabido se o Leslie fosse novamente empurrado para latitudes inferiores. De vez em quando há ciclones de longa duração.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2018 às 20:06)

Também não é hoje que se sabe o destino da Leslie  Para o final da semana se terá uma melhor ideia.

O cisalhamento irá afetar bastante o ciclone daqui a alguns dias. Adicionalmente, e apesar de a (TT) Leslie ir para águas mais quentes também vai ficar semi-estacionário. O consequente arrefecimento do mar (2ª imagem) vai limitar a intensificação.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2018 às 09:47)

Há melhor forma de se testar o radar de Porto Santo?


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2018 às 09:58)

No GFS paralelo a transição extra-tropical do Leslie estaria a ocorrer sobre as ilhas. Ciclone com força de furacão, extremamente perigoso.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2018 às 11:47)

Depois de (eventualmente) passar pelos os Açores, teremos alguma chuva a para o Continente fruto da tempestade Leslie? 

Pelo menos o GFS assim o mostra, mas ainda é muito cedo... 

De facto já chovia qualquer coisa


----------

